# udder development on mare



## MBhorses (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello

My mare is due May 11 at 336 days, if you go by the last breeding date. This mare foaled at 312 days in 08. I plan to give her shots this weekend.

she is 303 days today.

photos from today. do you think she will hold off til may. this mare didn't have a udder or nothing last time when she foaled early

















this is the only mare i have due this year. i am on pins and needles

this mare foal in 08 leg was turn wrong very scary


----------



## Becky (Apr 8, 2010)

From those pictures, I'm guessing she'll foal in about a week. She's bagging up pretty good. I would be hesitant to vaccinate her now and I would wait until after she foals. Good luck!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 8, 2010)

i went last weekend to get the shots from the vet she didn't have a udder,so i was planning on giving this weekend because april 11 would be 30 days out. so if i don't give the shots now how should after she foals can i give them. i was worried about the foal getting what he or she needs from the shots.i have the foaling alarm on this mare already.

about two weeks ago i taught she was trying to colic she was rolling alot and alot of colicing signs, but the vet said she was getting foal in the right place to foal. this mare have the have med to develop a udder last time. this is her second foal. she is 6 yrs old in may

thanks


----------



## Becky (Apr 8, 2010)

Just my opinion, and I'm sure others may have different ideas, but if it were my mare, I would vaccinate after foaling. She's so close, I wouldn't want to do anything to cause distress to the foal. She can be vaccinated the day she foals if you want to. I think you'll be seeing a baby in a weeks' time. And it looks like she is going to have plenty of udder too, so that shouldn't be a worry.

Good for you for keeping a close eye on her. Keep us posted.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks


----------

